# County Fair Competition, and the results are in...



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 26, 2013)

OK...  So today was the comp at our County Fair....  The meat category was Beef Ribs....  The comp is for charity so going into the comp you pick the charity of your choice (local only)...  So we decided to pick the Boys and Girls Club....  Any winnings will go to charity the team chose before hand.... The Fair provides all the meat and charcoal....  Meat and charcoal pick up was at 0900...  you draw a number from a hat and that was how the order of picks AND turn in's went....  Turn in was at 1600 for number 1...  every 5 minutes after that..  we were number 3 so our turn in was at 1610... We decided to leave it on the rack to whole way (no foil)...  There was a total of 11 teams ...  Just about all teams made snacks and passed them around to the other teams...

We made some ABT's













ABT's.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jan 26, 2013






and some Pork Candy













pork candy.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jan 26, 2013







Most all the teams said the Pork Candy was by far the best of all the snacks..  so a big thanks goes out to SQWIB for that little goody

So now on to the main entry..  a couple pics of the ribs (sorry, no sliced shots)













Beef Ribs.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jan 26, 2013


















Beef Ribs 2.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jan 26, 2013







So now all entries are turned in and the wait begins....  They paid back top 3 spots and it so happened we ended up with a 3rd...  Talk about shocked when he called our team for 3rd...   WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO....   So the Boys and Girls Club got $150 in our name...

Here's a couple of surprised and happy guys













photo1.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jan 26, 2013






Here's the plaque they give to the winning teams













photo3.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jan 26, 2013






Each year the Fair does a different theme and this year's was "Goes Hollywood"


----------



## gotarace (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats JD...glad you got a call...that was a nice donation to the boys and girls club. The ribs look great...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Btw who gets to keep the plaque? or is it joint custody? Looks like a great time!!


----------



## roller (Jan 26, 2013)

Sweet !


----------



## daveomak (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats of the great job !!   All the food looks really good....   Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats on the win...JJ


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 27, 2013)

Congratulations JD!!!

Way to go!


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 27, 2013)

Way to go!!

  Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 27, 2013)

gotarace said:


> Congrats JD...glad you got a call...that was a nice donation to the boys and girls club. The ribs look great...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're gonna have a second one made so we both will have one...

Thanks y'all...  but none of this would be possible if it wasn't for the great peeps here on SMF


----------



## 1beezer (Jan 28, 2013)

That's great !!!


----------



## frosty (Jan 28, 2013)

CONGRATS to your team JD!  Gotta say the Boys and Girls Club will be mighty happy to get the $, and you guys deserve real kudos forthe winning effort.  Now you got the competition spirit in you blood, go get another trophy.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 28, 2013)

That is really great.

Hey, you got 3 great things combined into one.

You got to BBQ, you won an award and helped out with a good cause.  Sounds like a good day all around.  Congrats.


----------



## dougmays (Jan 28, 2013)

Good Job Keith and Bill!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Y'all....  We had a blast...  Doug, I'm not sure about doing the Ft. Myers one...  mighty close to the N.FL. Gathering


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## venture (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats!

And great job on the contribution to a good cause!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 28, 2013)

Woot Woot!  Yall did good!  Congrats all the way around!

Kat


----------



## smokey mo (Jan 29, 2013)

Well Done Gentlemen!  You done rep'd the SMF family good!

Keep up the good work and take lots of BEARVIEW pictures for us blind guys.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 29, 2013)

Thats awesome!!!! very good - job well done


----------



## boykjo (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats..............


----------



## whittling chip (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats from Largo!

WC


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks everybody...  your support means a lot...  thanks again


----------



## dblbogey (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulations! I know that made you real happy.

On another note - what are those ABT things?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 30, 2013)

WOOT  WOOT ....   Just noticed I made it on the scrolling banner...  that's a first....

Bogey..   the ABT's (acronym) are Atomic Buffalo Turds...  They are Jalapenos stuffed with onion and chive cream cheese (with your fav. shredded cheese mixed in..  then a lil smokie and then wrapped with bacon....  If you use the search bar at the top of the page this is what you will find...


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch/?search=ABT's&resultSortingPreference=relevance&type=all

BTW..  thanks for the grats..  Also I scrap out all the seeds and membranes so they aren't Atomic anymore...  but I will add some seeds and membranes back in the cheese mix for about the last 10 or so for the peeps that do like the heat....


----------



## mike johnson (Jan 31, 2013)

Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## zahlgren (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice Job, for a good cause!


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 31, 2013)

Congrats and for a good cause too


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome!!! Tell me about the pork candy thingies!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 3, 2013)

smokeusum said:


> Awesome!!! Tell me about the pork candy thingies!! Congratulations!!!



These are compliments of SQUIB...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/114618/pork-shots-pork-candy-q-view

Thanks all for the grats

(edited)- After re-reading SQUIB's post...  Sounds like the thanks needs to go to Alelover for the pork candies...


----------

